

Ask HN: Do you click on Ads? - kushagrawal

Personally I'm surprised how huge the Internet Advertisement industry is!
======
cstross
I hate advertising with a fiery, livid passion, and want the advertising
industry to die because all advertising tends towards the state of spam; it's
about stealing precious seconds of your life to make you do something you
don't want to do.

Yes, we will then need to find a new way to pay for content, and there may be
less of it: but given the prevalence of content farms and SEO junk on the
internet today, I think that would be a net win.

(Yes, my blog is currently getting north of 2500 spams a day and my original
email account is flooded out by regular joe jobs of up to 60,000 spams a day.
Why do you ask?)

------
DanBC
I never block ads.

I click ads if they're relevant to my interests.

An ad is much more likely to get a click if it's a plain text link, on a page
that I like.

There are some exceptions - Unsolicited Bulk Email is never opened. It's
deleted unread. (If it gets past the filters.)

I never click anything with sound, or flashing, or scrolling etc.

------
kaolinite
I click on a couple per year perhaps. It's a rare occasion because I usually
have adblock on.

------
pkhamre
I never click an ad.

------
kushagrawal


